# mATX cabinet under Rs.5,000.



## bssunilreddy (Jun 11, 2014)

Hai,

I already have Corsair 300R which is a ATX cabinet but I have a mATX Mobo which is looking ugly in my present Corsair 300R cabinet, So I want a mATX cabinet under Rs.5,000.mATX cabinets I found were Corsair 350D which is over my budget and CM N200 which does not have a transparent side panel.
Anybody who knows about any more of the mATX cabinets please suggest me.All your opinions & suggestions are welcome here.

Budget: Rs.5,000.
Requirement: mATX cabinet with a Transparent Side Panel(Window)

Another alternative is sell my mATX mobo and get a ATX mobo which fits my Present Corsair 300R perfectly.
Please suggest whether to sell my Mobo or my cabinet.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 11, 2014)

stop this downgrading war. you wont gain anything, you will only loose.


----------

